# Al Qaeda trolled on Twitter



## jollyjacktar (19 Aug 2013)

Loved this story from the other day.  Some good ideas there.   ;D



> *Al Qaeda terrorised on Twitter: Trolls bring down account asking for ideas on how to spread extremist message after bombarding it with mocking tweets*
> 
> Security analyst urged others to hijack hashtag allegedly used by terrorists
> Social networkers responded with barrage of satirical advice
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Aug 2013)

Here's a bit of a post-mortem by Berger:


> .... Strictly on a practical basis, I could do this all day, every day, and there are hashtags that would have a much wider impact. I don't think that's a good idea, for any number of reasons. I've been over the conundrum of whether to allow jihadis to operate online or try to thwart them before, and my opinion remains the same -- we should disrupt them, but not indiscriminately.
> 
> There are valid intelligence benefits from allowing extremists to do their thing on the Internet, although I think this assertion has become a sacred cow among terrorism analysts in and out of government, who don't want to be bothered with the work that results when a useful source of information is terminated. I'm sympathetic to that issue, but I think it's shortsighted, especially when there are concrete advantages to smart disruptions.
> 
> ...



Also, a longer piece by the same author on how he sees Twitter "supercharging jihadist recruitment" via automated recommendations.


----------

